# Super Red Severum & Electric Blue Jack Dempey (juveniles



## LSU (May 12, 2007)

Just thought I'd share a few recent shots. I only have 3 severums in the tank now, but initially had a few more trying to find some that worked well together. Shot with a 7D + Canon 70-200mm f/4L IS and Tamron 28-75mm f/2.8. I laid the flash on the glass top and aimed it into the tank, shooting at 1/16 power. I'm new to off-camera flash, so critique and suggestions are more than welcome.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow. Added to my life list: EBJD and those Sevs. What type of Severum are those? What size tank? All together? 
opcorn: :drooling:


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

nice shots...and fish. My suggestion would be to diffuse the top flash a bit and maybe use the camera flash as fill.


----------



## LSU (May 12, 2007)

Riceburner said:


> nice shots...and fish. My suggestion would be to diffuse the top flash a bit and maybe use the camera flash as fill.


Thanks, will definitely look into that. I had my diffuser on, but I may add a piece of rice paper or something.


----------



## LSU (May 12, 2007)

dielikemoviestars said:


> Wow. Added to my life list: EBJD and those Sevs. What type of Severum are those? What size tank? All together?
> opcorn: :drooling:


They are Super Red Severums. I only have 3 remaining in the tank, was trying to find some that lived well with each other. 46 Bowfront.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *LSU*,

Great shots. Thank you for sharing.

What flash are you using?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## LSU (May 12, 2007)

430ex

Wish I had a better one.


----------



## LSU (May 12, 2007)

A few more after using a smaller aperture and diffusing the flash a bit. I could probably cut it down a tad more.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow *LSU*,

The second image of the Sev with his/her nose pointed at us is top notch; well done.

Thanks,
matt


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Very nice pics


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow! Very nice! Got time for a full tank shot? I'm impressed :drooling:


----------



## HawkinsStu (Feb 27, 2010)

All i can say is wow,

I want to learn how to take better pics, currently have a cannon 550d and a standard 18-55mm lens. I dont use the cameras flash for the reason of the reflection off the glass but the tank lights arnt bright enough for me to use a quicker shutter speed. Currently i have 1/50 F7.1 ISO 3200.

What would you recommand? Was looking at the cannon 100mm macro F2.8 lens to let more light though but im also looking at flash ideas like wireless flash and have the flash in the hood so onto of the fish.

What do you guys use and how do you have it setup (think this is a keypart that i need to uderstand)?

Thank You


----------



## LSU (May 12, 2007)

I'll try to get a full tank shot later.

As far as recommendations, if you are looking to photograph your tank, an external flash is a necessity. You can pick up a 430ex II for around $285 on Amazon, which will be more than you'll ever need. In addition, you'll need a set of wireless triggers, which can be had for anywhere from $25-40 on Amazon. Lay the flash on top of the tank, and reduce the flash power/use a smaller aperture to control the light. You can also put the flash on one side of the tank, and put a bounce card (white paper) on the opposite side.

As far as right now, open your aperture as wide as you can. No need to be at f/7.1 while sacrificing all that shutter speed.


----------

